# What's the deal with this body tag?



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Anybody know what the extra numbers next to the date code mean?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I beleive that is the production # 4273 th one built...E


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I thought the 1093 was the production number?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My `65 doesn't have the extra #s next to the date code.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Randy (05GTO), is good at this stuff.....give him a shout. Eric


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

My 22 does but it was built in Pontiac.


----------

